# (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X..[solved]

## rathna

Im trying to install nvidia drivers in gentoo linux. 

I'm able to load gnome but when i check my console, it says, 

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found) 

My xorg.conf file is as follows 

Section "Module" 

Load "freetype" 

# Load "xtt" 

Load "extmod" 

Load "glx" 

#Load "dri" 

Load "dbe" 

Load "record" 

Load "xtrap" 

Load "type1" 

#Load "speedo" 

EndSection 

Section "Modes" 

Identifier "16:9" 

ModeLine "1280x800" 

83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

Identifier "Monitor0" 

UseModes "16:9" 

HorizSync 31.5 - 57.0 

VertRefresh 50.0 - 70.0 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

ChipSet "GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M" 

Identifier "Card0" 

Driver "nv" 

Card "nv GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M" 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

Identifier "Screen0" 

Device "Card0" 

Monitor "Monitor0" 

DefaultDepth 24 

SubSection "Display" 

Viewport 0 0 

Depth 24 

Modes "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

EndSubSection 

EndSection 

When i tried "nvidia" instead of "nv" under Section "Device" the display froze and i have to restart the system each time. 

Somehow i'm not able to get the nvidia logo screen before gnome starts. 

i also did try,

#eselect opengl set nvidia

but got the same result.

When i checked glxinfo|grep direct, it said

Error: unable to open display (null)

Please advise.Last edited by rathna on Tue Apr 04, 2006 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

You did emerge the nvidia drivers?

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

----------

## rathna

yes i did emerge nvidia-glx first... and everytime i recompile the kernel, i emerge nvidia-kernel.

----------

## protex

Have you tried;

```
$ eselect opengl set nvidia
```

If memory serves me correctly, that's the code.

----------

## rathna

yes i tried it too.. and still the same result

----------

## rathna

hi ive found the solution and have documented it at http://www.grabnotes.com/gentoo/nvidiatroubleshoot.html

Thanks to NeddySeagoon, Headrush, protex for helping me out.

----------

